# Here area few night time pics of my E60



## sideshow (May 29, 2012)




----------



## sideshow (May 29, 2012)

So is there a hazing process that I don't know of? Is there a secret German password I'm supposed to know to get some replies out of this forum?


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

sideshow said:


> So is there a hazing process that I don't know of? Is there a secret German password I'm supposed to know to get some replies out of this forum?


Was there a question? I missed it.


----------



## Hellbound (May 1, 2012)

Sitting on the frame is just not very attractive to be honest, wheels do not go well with the car. A much older body style would have been a better choice to do something like this to.


----------



## sideshow (May 29, 2012)

I like it and it is mine. I don't know how you have modified your car but I hope you like yours.


----------



## Hellbound (May 1, 2012)

sideshow said:


> I like it and it is mine.


All that matters in the end.


----------



## Johancab (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Sideshow
I did not reply because I do not want to be rude and I understand that taste differ but since you asked - I think you ruined that car.


----------



## sideshow (May 29, 2012)

I've never been insulted so politely. lol. The BMW scene is much different than any other car scene I've been part of. I like this place.


----------



## nomis_nehc (Jun 8, 2009)

I think most are just refraining because it's really not the typical cup of tea...


----------



## sideshow (May 29, 2012)

I don't know of any BMW owners that would be into the car. In my scene it is a big hit but I wasn't expecting anyone here to like it. To be honest I posted it to get a rise out of people here. I enjoy the forums and since I bought this car used and don't have any previous knowledge of BMWs I am learning a lot and definitely using the heck out of the search feature. I'll definitely buy another Bimmer in the future but I'll make sure to buy new next time for a warranty.


----------



## gabbiegage (Aug 26, 2012)

Personally, I think the lights are amazing. Its a little too low and I think the wheels would look a little better if it werent so low, but overall its pretty clean


----------

